# Autumn Leaves



## crimson

I decided to let you hear one of my recent compositions. It's called Autumn Leaves, and it could perhaps be described as incidental music or light classical. I'm not too happy with it, as it seems to need more variation and is a bit repetitive towards the end. The samples and the mix could also be polished a little, but I'm too lazy to do it at this time.

Here's the link to the piece: Autumn Leaves

I'd appreciate any suggestions, comments and criticisms


----------



## Frasier

Well it's quite nice. As you pointed out, it needs a bit of work - more variation in the dynamics and a bit of work on the cello samples to give a better legato/cantabile. It could also do with more harmonic variation for a piece this length. The pause around 24 secs is abrupt and maybe too long. It might be enough to sustain the previous cello note, diminuendoing or something. You are the composer, however, so it's up to you of course.

Fairly solemn. It would make a nice piece of incidental in a movie seq where dialog isn't wanted.


----------



## crimson

Thanks for your comment!

Giving a piece more harmonic variation is what I often hear when people comment my pieces. I don't mean to be offensive, and I'm certainly not offended myself, but I'd like to hear what exactly you mean by creating more harmonic variation? I'm still a bit of a newbie in what comes to music theory, although I think I know what harmony is (it's how notes combine together, as in chords + melody, right?). Do you mean that I should try to vary the chord progression or the accompaniment under the melody a bit more? Or both the melody and the accompaniment? I should really get into the habit of creating variations for my motives and phrases. That could also help.

Thanks again for your comment, it's appreciated!

crimson


----------



## Frasier

Yes, it's about the progressions which may mean carrying the melody into different realms. It isn't really long enough (as it stands) to get into some extended development. If I get a few mins, I'll have another listen. 

But you are the composer and the piece comes over well. You might choose to leave it as it is and get more daring in the next one. Theory takes time and I'm in two minds about how useful it really is. Some theory is good - the basics - help you to know how to get the effect you want - but it makes some people self-conscious and can be constricting. People can and do compose good music without a great knowledge of theory - I don't know what you feel about that. The Beatles tend to bear this out.


----------



## Eric

i agree, it is very good. just a bit more work on dynamics, and the pauses seem a bit long. the melody is very nice, but the piece needs a bit more variation

otherwise, its great and i enjoyed listening to it!


----------



## crimson

Frasier: Thanks, that cleared it up a little. When composing this piece, I got a bit lazy and didn't compose enough material for the accompaniment. Basically I composed something like two eight bar length ideas for the piano if I remember correctly, and alternated between them. After that I composed the melody for the violin, and was a bit freer with it. Maybe it's because of that, that some notes are dissonating with the chords in the accompaniment  But composing more 'ideas' for the piano would probably have added variation to the piece.

As for the theory, I'm not really sure about it myself. I think that I should learn it, at least so far as to understand classical forms better, but on the other hand I'm a very spontaneous composer (like in other arts). Thinking about the theory too much does feel very constricting at times. This far I've tried to go mainly with instinct but keeping some theory in mind to avoid problems, like using certain scales and combining chords & melody based on that etc. My current problems are with variation and development.

But thanks again for the tips and comments, Frasier and Eric. I'll think about whether I start fixing this piece or start something new.


----------



## psicorp

I like it..
The piano has a very nice sound, as does the bass, and as you say it could use some more development, maybe into the higher ranges of the piano and a climax of sorts.

But nice mood none the less, very soothing.


----------

